
Google, Ford and Uber start coalition for self driving cars - mrharrison
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-autos-selfdriving-idUSKCN0XN1F1
======
mrharrison
Interesting that Tesla isn't on this coalition since they are the closest to
having real consumers having self-driving cars.

